# Samsung Galaxy Note 2 to keep or not



## godmom (Sep 24, 2011)

Sent from my SCWH-I605 using RootzWik well here it goes 2 weeks ago. I call Verizon about my the Galaxy Nexus it's been acting up .And since was my 4th replacement.They sent me Sg3 but without the battery and back.i waited a week then they sent the battery but no back they sent me to vzw store the store didn't have a back so because so they call vzw .and since I was so mad they offer me the note 2 for 50.00 plus I can keep my original plan.i was waiting for the Sg4.So should I keep the note or wait for Sg4


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

One word: punctuation! Your post is too painful to read!!

Makin' my Notes ...


----------



## mr mystery (Aug 18, 2011)

godmom said:


> Sent from my SCWH-I605 using RootzWik well here it goes 2 weeks ago. I call Verizon about my the Galaxy Nexus it's been acting up .And since was my 4th replacement.They sent me Sg3 but without the battery and back.i waited a week then they sent the battery but no back they sent me to vzw store the store didn't have a back so because so they call vzw .and since I was so mad they offer me the note 2 for 50.00 plus I can keep my original plan.i was waiting for the Sg4.So should I keep the note or wait for Sg4


There's always going to be a device to wait for. If you kept that mentally you'd always be waiting for the next big thing. The Note 2 is amazing. I say keep it.

Sent from my Note 2


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

Keep it!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## godmom (Sep 24, 2011)

Was out with the note 2 all day the battery life on this phone is sick Will be keeping this phone

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I just got this phone yesterday and can say that's a silly question.(No disrespect) but it seems to me the s3/s4 is just this phones little sister. It's basically the same thing except no pen. And anything the s4 will bring, the note 2 will be getting. Yeah Yeah I know better processor and little better screen but this screen is still amazing and as far as the processor goes I get a speeding ticket everytime I pick it up. All Hail the note 2. Ok enough fanboyism

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

YankInDaSouth said:


> Was out with the note 2 all day the battery life on this phone is sick Will be keeping this phone


Yeah, this is my first week using my GN2 (I still have my S3) and I can't believe how much longer it goes on a single charge. It's amazing. I can't make this thing die.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

